# Pics shell's cats



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

I hope this works trying to post pics.....here goes?...


----------



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

"Oh good it worked", well the cats in the pic are Saskia Tortie Oriental, Twooie Red pnt Siamese,Frodo Apricot Ori, Ging ging Red Ori, Mau mau Apricot Ori, Wong Cream pnt siamese. The next pic should be Ming Choc Pnt Siamese


----------



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

This is Amiba, he a real lap cat..


----------



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

This is Jasper, he is a real outdoor cat, sleeps on my motor cycle most of the time, he comes in; in the winter mind...







http://mediaservice.photoisland.com/auction/Sep/20039118805410171774553.jpg This is My darling B he was put to sleep, 4.9.03 FIP took him so fast, I had no choice, but to lose him, and miss him very much


----------



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

Here is B Lilac Ori in the middle of pic


----------



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

More photo's of Frodo, Mau, twooie & Ging ging...


----------



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

Last pic for now.............


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Shelly, You have a busy household, don't you? And they're lovely!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh my gosh! They are ALL SO ADORABLE!!!!!! I love Orientals and Siamese!!!!! SO CUTE!!!! I want 6 cats!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What great pictures! The cats are so cute! They look like they are all best friends.


----------



## Veda (Aug 30, 2003)

They do look like best friends the way they all lay together. Is that a characteristic of the orientals or is your crew just really friendly with each other?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful cats and great photos!!


----------



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi my cats all get on, as they are related, the choc pnt is the father, and saskia tortie Oriental is the mother, and the rest are siblings, they all get on so well, never been apart, only when seeing the vets, they never have a cross word..we are very lucky.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh, what beautiful cats! I love Orientals; those noble long noses and ears are so gorgeous. They are truly breathtaking!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love their names also - Ging Ging , Mau Mau...so cute!


----------

